# Burlap Sacks??!



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Could someone tell me where I could find burlap sacks that would fit on someone's head like this?









(I made this picture for the local Spooky Walk's website.)

We want the chainsaw guy in our exhibit to look JUST like this. We can find everything except good burlap sakcs like this.

Is tehre any other material that would work like that? We're going for a Resident Evil 4 chainsaw guy look (for those of you who have played the game you KNOW how creepy the chainsaw guys are).

Thankssss!


----------



## Otaku (Dec 3, 2004)

Try a coffee roasting company. I found that Starbuck's will give you as many bags as you want for free if you pay the shipping.


----------



## Vlad (Aug 2, 2005)

You can buy burlap at home depot and make your own.


----------



## HalloweenRick (Nov 25, 2005)

Southern States. Just ask for empty feed bags


----------



## Bone Dancer (Oct 7, 2005)

Also try fabric stores or wal marts


----------



## roadkill (May 11, 2006)

In some areas where deer hunting is popular you can also find burlap feed corn sacks.

I have used the burlap landscaping stuff in rolls from HD and WallyWorld myself. Took about 2 minutes to cut and sew it up for my hangman.


----------



## mrklaw (Nov 11, 2005)

I buy my burlap at the fabric store. It's pretty cheap and they have a variety of colors. You would have to sew it up and distress it yourself though.


----------



## BobC (Aug 23, 2005)

*Burlap Sacks*

I always find burlap sacks for free behind my local farmers market these are pretty big but with alittle cutting, sewing and detail you can make it fit like a mask. This might also be alittle itchy for someone to wear for a long period of time I would sew some black cloth as a liner on the inside. Hope that helps Later. :jol:


----------



## DeathTouch (Sep 6, 2005)

I goto corn stands and they have them.


----------



## Eric Striffler (May 6, 2006)

Awesome.
I'll get over to Home Depot and seed if they have them, otherwise I'll try Starbucks I suppose or this little farm nearby.

Thanks!


----------

